# Labour started but stopped updated please advise



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

After being up all night with agony in my back ( I mean worse pain I ever had ) it was constant with waves of intense pain getting 2 only 3 mins apart lasting over a min. I went up the hospital. After waiting round 3 hours 2 b seen they put me on the monitor and my contractions started 2 get further apart and irregular. After a while they examined me, found that my cervix was soft but no more dilated then they would expect from someone who had already had a full term baby. They could feel babys head so gave of a sweep. I have had  on and off sharp pains in my cervix area since plus a couple of contractions nothing really painful and not regular. I was just wondering if u could give me ur opinion, do u think I have a good chance of going into full labour in the next couple of days or could it still take a while? Thanks jenny


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I would love to say it will happen soon, and I hope it will, and it may do sooner than you think,but I can't  

Although, every pain is doing something, even if just softening your cervix.

Hope things happen soon

Take care x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks that is what I thought. Just got a lot of physical problems with this pregnancy (pain in hips and back from ongoing condition) which means some day more often now she as dropped I am in agony and cant move around plus struggling a bit mental with tiredness etc and when I started to contract the other day I finally thought it was going to happen just to be disappointed. I also feel that the last pregnancy due to my history I was overwhelmed with appointments and scans, it was really over the top but this time I feel completely left and when I talk to my consultant or midwife it all brushed off. I know I have had a healthy baby but the pregnancy I lost still plays heavily on my mind. When I get to this stage of the pregnancy I just feel the baby is safer out than in as I am convinced my body is going to let it down. Sorry to go on just the rantings of a very tired, very emotional, very hormonal heavily pregnant lady :-( Thanks for your reply jenny


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think you need to ask for an immediate appointment with your consultant. You need too feel in control of things and feel that your worries are taken seriously. Even if your appointment is just to discuss your worries and to be given confidence and reassurance from your consultant, hopefully some of that appointment will help.

You should phone your antenatal clinic on monday morning (if you are still here) and ask for an appointment asap, any consultant will do but you need to trust the people you know are caring for you.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello again,

I am just wondering if you could give me a little more advice. I have got a midwife appointment  this morning and consultant appointment this afternoon. I was just wondering what my rights were. My due date is on Thursday. I really an getting to the end of my coping abilities with this pregnancy. I am in constant pain with my back and hips, my little boy is suffering as i am a wreck and nothing apart from the odd tightening is happening. Now i know the baby will come when its ready but i can honestly say if i carry on like this i am not going to be in any fit state to give birth let a lone look after the baby afterwards. I was just wondering what i have a right to ask for? Do you think another sweep would be beneficial? Should i start putting my foot down and demanding something to be done? What options do i have?

Thank you

Jenny


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

really sorry hun, I have been ay work (it really gets in the way sometimes!!!  )

How did you get on today?


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

After having a long chat with my very supportive midwife it was decided that I am not going back to the hospital for appointments as they are more stress than reassurance. Like today turned up to consultant appointment to be told there was no point in me being there. No advice or support. So my midwife is going to take over my care fully. All I wanted was a plan for the next couple of weeks which I got from her. After examining me nothing as changed from fri so she is going to see me next tues like normal where she will do another internal and a sweep. Then if I still have not gone into labour by the next tues she will book me in for induction. I know what is going on and that is all I wanted. I have something to look forward to. Hopefully it will happen naturally really soon  Thanks jenny


----------

